# 14ft Boss sectional wheel loader pusher



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a 14ft boss wheel loader pusher for sale. It has a metal trip edge and clears snow down to bare asphalt even if its packed down, like new $5,500


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I assume by other post 570 area code located in penn poccons


----------



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Planning any trips to Michigan?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Same, any trips to michigan?


----------



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

No sorry


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

PM sent


----------

